# New "The Dark Knight Rises" poster



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 11, 2011)

omgomgomg.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 11, 2011)

Wow, how are they going to top off the first movie without an actor for the Joker?


----------



## jefffisher (Dec 11, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:


> Wow, how are they going to top off the first movie without an actor for the Joker?


didn't the joker die


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 11, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:


> Wow, how are they going to top off the first movie without an actor for the Joker?


It's motherfucking Christopher Nolan. If anybody can make a movie even better than the previous one, it's him.


----------



## Nujui (Dec 11, 2011)

jefffisher said:


> Canonbeat234 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, how are they going to top off the first movie without an actor for the Joker?
> ...



The actor for joker died iirc.


----------



## Zaraf (Dec 11, 2011)

So which legend here is ending?  Are they gonna show Batman dying or something?


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 11, 2011)

Either
a) Batman get beaten down, then he comes back with better tech.
b) Dies or get beaten down and crippled then batman beyond returns.


But seriously, is there any story on this? Have not been following.


----------



## cris92x (Dec 11, 2011)

The man who broke the bat


----------



## Valwin (Dec 11, 2011)

epic poster


----------



## Nebz (Dec 11, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:


> Wow, how are they going to top off the first movie without an actor for the Joker?


Batman Begins was the first movie. The Dark Knight was the second/previous. 
Besides the actor being dead, I don't think Joker will be a significant player in this film; at least, not in person.

The poster is dope. From the what I've been reading and seeing so far... I can't wait for this film


----------



## Zaraf (Dec 11, 2011)

From wikipedia on the article about the villian "Bane"



> Aware that a direct assault on Batman would be foolish, Bane instead destroys the walls of Arkham Asylum -- allowing its deranged inmates (including the Joker, Two-Face, the Riddler, the Scarecrow, the Mad Hatter, the Ventriloquist, Firefly, Cavalier, and Victor Zsasz) to escape into Gotham City. Consequently, Batman has to spend the next three months rounding-up the escapees. Having run himself to exhaustion in the process, Batman returns to Wayne Manor after completing this mission—where Bane ambushes him (having previously determined his secret identity). Bane attacks Batman in the Batcave, defeats him, and delivers the final blow: breaking Batman's back, leaving him a paraplegic. Bane thus becomes the only man to have "Broken the Bat".
> 
> While Bane establishes himself as the new ruler of Gotham's criminal underworld, Bruce Wayne passes the mantle of Batman to Jean-Paul Valley, also known as Azrael. As the successor/'new' Batman, however, Jean-Paul grows increasingly violent and ruthless, allowing the villain Abattoir to fall to his death. Valley also refuses to recognize Robin as his partner. Using a sophisticated, armored combat suit in place of the traditional Batman uniform, Valley fights and defeats Bane at the end of the *Knightfall* arc, severing the tubes that pump Venom into his bloodstream, causing severe withdrawal. Valley then viciously beats the now-weakened Bane, leaving him alive but severely injured.



The guy in the poster even looks like Bane, so I'm guessing this movie will be about these events.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Dec 11, 2011)

Zaraf said:


> From wikipedia on the article about the villian "Bane"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The movie is the sequel to 'The Dark Knight' and the third movie in the Batman Begins trilogy. The only events it takes place after are the events in The Dark Knight.


----------



## wasim (Dec 11, 2011)

I haven't seen the last batman movie. 

The poster looks awesome, hope the movie is awesome too.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 11, 2011)

Well, these ARE the best comic book hero movies made, bar none [not even kick-ass]. Looks like epic ending will ensue.

Shame Heath died, though. He was perfect as teh Joker...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 11, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:


> Well, these ARE the best comic book hero movies made, bar none [not even kick-ass]. Looks like epic ending will ensue.
> 
> Shame Heath died, though. He was perfect as teh Joker...



Personally I liked Iron Man more. Maybe it's because The Dark Knight got the dreaded "emo" following to it or maybe it's because I secretly would change my sexual orientation for Robert Downey Jr. I just really liked the first Iron Man. I also always found Iron Man to be a lot more interesting than Batman honestly.

Also, the Avengers looks like it'll be the best superhero movie ever.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 11, 2011)

Kind of ironic that "The legend ends" in a movie called "The Dark Knight Rises".

@Guild - Iron man is basically the anti-thesis of Batman. Guess that's why.


----------



## Nujui (Dec 11, 2011)

Awesome poster, I've been getting a lot more interested in Batman lately, I haven't checked out the first film, maybe I will now


----------



## Gahars (Dec 11, 2011)

I wasn't a huge fan of Batman Begins (I don't think it was shot all that well), but The Dark Knight was... well, The Dark Knight. With this being Christopher Nolan and Christian Bale's final Batman movie, I can't wait to see how they will end their saga. 

As for the poster, it looks like we can add another point to the Bruce Wayne Will Die theory.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 12, 2011)

Liked the first one, LOVED the second one, can't wait for the third one. Christian Bale is just such a great actor IMHO, I loved Equilibrium and The Prestige too, he's one of those actors that really appeals to me.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 16, 2011)

The Dark Knight Rises prologue leaked!

http://www.twitvid.com/player_fb/CB0BR.swf

http://www.twitvid.com/CB0BR



Spoiler: transcript




*Jim Gordon*: I knew Harvey Dent. I was his friend. And it will be a very long time before some one inspires us like he did. I believed in Harvey Dent. . . . .
_[Plane outside in the middle of nowhere]_
*CIA*: Dr. Pavel, I’m with the CIA.
*Militia*: He wasn’t alone.
*CIA*: You don’t get to bring friends.
*Dr. Pavel*: They’re not my friends.
*Militia*: Don’t worry, I’ll vouch for them.
*CIA*: And why would I want them?
*Militia*: They were trying to grab your prize. They work for the mercenary. The masked man..
*CIA*: Bane??! …… Get them on board, I’ll call it in
_[INSIDE PLANE]_
*CIA*: The flight plan I just filed with the agency list me, my men, Dr. Pavel here. But only one of you!
_[PLANE DOOR OPENS]_
*CIA*: First one to talk gets to stay on the aircraft!!!
*CIA*: Who paid you to grab Dr. Pavel? _[No answer, gun fire past head out open door]_ He didn’t fly so well! _[Pulls guy back in to plane]_ Who wants to try next? Tell me about Bane!! Why does he wear the mask!?! A lot of loyalty for a hired gun!!
*BANE*: It doesn’t matter who we are, what matters is our plan.
_[CIA SLOWLY TAKES OFF HOOD]_
*BANE*: It would be extreamly painful….
*CIA*: You’re a big guy!
*BANE*: Of course….. Dr. Pavel refused our offer in favor of yours, we had to find out what he told you about us.
*Dr. Pavel*: Nothing! I said nothing!!!
*CIA*: Well congratulations! You got yourself caught!
*CIA Operative*: Sir!
*CIA*: Now whats the next STEP in your master plane?!
*BANE*: NO (Puts his arm on man’s shoulder) They expect one of us in the wreckage brother!
*FOLLOWER*: We started a fire?
*BANE*: Calm down Doctor. Now’s not the time for fear. That comes later!!!
_[__BANE__ PRESSES DOWN ON A TRIGGER SWITCH AND THE PLANE FALLS FROM AROUND THEM AND THEY ARE BEING PULLED BY THE CARGO PLANE.]_


----------



## sputnix (Dec 19, 2011)

^^ wow a troll that tried sure are a lot of these fuckers around now

anywho ok poster I just hope they make actually bane the greatest strategist and batman the greatest detective and not just an all out brawl of brute force but an actually thinking game where the momentum of the battle goes back and forth until there's a winner


----------



## Jakob95 (Dec 19, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Shinigami357 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, these ARE the best comic book hero movies made, bar none [not even kick-ass]. Looks like epic ending will ensue.
> ...



Iron Man was good, but The Dark Knight was much more better in my opinion.  Iron Man 2 was crap.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Dec 19, 2011)

...after seeing bane fail in so many cartoons because it takes 2 seconds to cut those venom tubes, i just cant take him seriously, no matter how intelligent he was meant to be or if he, for some reason, could do what no other superpowered villain ever did (hold batman and hurt him [seriously, theres dozens who could have done that, but they all just throw him away or something])


----------



## jan777 (Dec 19, 2011)

soulx said:


> The Dark Knight Rises prologue leaked!
> 
> [media]http://www.twitvid.c...er_fb/CB0BR.swf[/media]
> 
> ...


Holy shit. That was too epic.


----------

